# Overfloater Presents Oceanic 37G.



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is a shot of the background of the tank. So far, so good. Been setup about 3 weeks now and only minor algae issues. My biggest annoyance so far is trying to get the R. Rotundifolia 'green' to grow upward instead of horizontally and often down!


----------



## Wookiellmonster (Jul 29, 2005)

You live in Orlando, sweet! The background is looking real good, I like that red plant you have. What is it called? And how much light do you have under your tank?


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

How sweet is that!!roud: 

Please...If ya want me to try an grow it vertically, I will try!! Just send me a dozen stems, an we can trade notes!! I will tell ya absolutely nuthin you dont already know, but I will have some pretty sweet plants!

Honestly though, I have a 75G that told me just the other day, "Man I wish I had some R Rotundifolia in here.":hihi: :hihi: 

Floater...u can grow some plants bud!! Just keep me in mind when ya wanna get rid of sum!!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

What is your GH and KH in that tank Bob? What are you using for substrate?

Beautiful growth!!

jB


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Looks like aquasoil.

Ammonia spiking at all? Any fauna?

Your plants seem to be happy =]


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Wookie: The red plant is Rotala Macrandra. Lighting is *above* the tank  and is 4.5 WPG CF.

bastalker: If I ever get the green growing vertically, I will have plenty to send you.

JB: gH and kH, I honestly haven't checked. In Orlando we have fairly hard tap, gH ~12 and kH ~10 though I'm sure the Aquasoil has reduced both of those parameters. I'm sure the Macrandra will give me a clue to of the hardness levels.

Nightshop: No ammnia spikes due to a well established filter and plenty of carbon and plants. So far the only fauna are 13 Yamoto shrimp and 13 Ottos.


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

the plants looking good.
few more weeks and Rotundifolia will be at the top of your tank.
try to keep the beautiful color of your Macrandra.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Has the AS helped the macrandra? Did you have that much succes with that plant before you used the AS?

Are you noticing huge differences with the AS?

jB


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

So far the AS seems to be working quite well. I have not tried to grow many stems in it since I've been using it but it seems to be doing well so far. I had good luck with Macrandra when I lived in NY and had very soft water but since I moved to Florida, I have tried it a few times with no luck. Same with Wallichi and other softwater plants. This is where the AS comes into play. I expect promising results along with the ADA fertilizers.


----------



## Wookiellmonster (Jul 29, 2005)

Lol that's what I meant. Is there any LFS in Orlando that has a better selection of plants?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Wookiellmonster said:


> Lol that's what I meant. Is there any LFS in Orlando that has a better selection of plants?


Negative. The selection over here is less than stellar.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Your macrandra makes my heart weep

:redface: 

Looking HEALTHY!


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Your macrandra looks awesome.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Well I can't take the credit for that Macrandra, at least not yet. I recently aquired it from kotoeloncat and it was in excellent shape, very red. Hopefully it fares well in the next few weeks including retaining it's color.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Aaaaa HAA! the truth comes out. I know mine doesn't get nearly that red, even close to the lights. And I'm at VERY low nitrates!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Macrandra isn't a plant that requires low nitrates to color up, as a matter of fact it does much better with higher nitrates. I just needs a ton of light and CO2 IMO.

EDIT: Apparently I have no idea what I am talking about.  Macrandra responds poorly to higher nitrates.


----------



## saint27 (Apr 27, 2006)

So when do we get to see the rest of the tank? I am looking forward to a full tank shot myself.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe soon, it's nothing spectacular at this point. I am battling the Rotundifolia trying to get it to grow upward. Little algae at this point, and I am thinking of adding 10 Rummynose tetras soon.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Well the Rotala is finally starting to grow upward after filling into a very thick bush and some trimming of lateral shoots. I am having a problem with the Macrandra though. It is getting white veins and several leaves have become translucent and begun to dissolve.

Another odd observation is that the AS in my tank doesn't seem to be lowering the hardness of the water. My kH is 8 in the tank exactly as it comes from the tap. I am going to try upping my traces and iron and I am also looking into a RO system so I can play around


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

That is very strange. I never heard AS not lowering KH.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Welcome to Orlando water, Bob . Yep - my KH is between 8-9 as well. My tank has always seemed a bit 'different', so it'll be interesting to see what observerations you come up with. I've recently switched from CSM+B -> Flourish (for 1-2 months) -> the product-formerly-known-as-TMG. So far, with my troublesome A. reineckii, the "TMG" stuff seems to be giving me the best results. Though, in honesty, I continue to change too many things at one time to have a 'direct' correlation.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Brian, 

I never had much luck with Reineckii... despite what I considered pristine growing conditions, it always developed holes in the older leaves and frequently stunted. I hope you do better!

It's weird. I have about 3 bags of AS plus plenty of PS in this small cube along with small water changes (25%) weekly, and the kH has not dropped at all. I checked my 10G which has about 1/4" of AS in it, and the kH has dropped to 4. I never do WC's on this tank and only top off a gallon every two weeks or so. 

I am going to pickup some RO water tomorrow and get the kH down to 1 or 2 and see what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I just did a vinegar test (sorry Rex ) on my stones and they fizzled up pretty good. The source of the rising kH has been solved. Now that my hardscape is non-existant, I have to find other accomodations. I am looking into Manzanita Burlworks for possible wood pieces.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Good luck Bob! Glad ya got a handle on the KH problem. Also cant wait to see the manzanita wood in there. I see a sweet scape on the horizon!

I need to get a shippment of the sticks as well....


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Apparently I have not solved my rising kH problem. A few things I have tried to stop this problem; removing the several small stones I had Anubias attached to (even though I seriously doubt they would cause kH to rise as much as it has), also removed all the carbon from my filter (another serious doubt on this one). 

I have added 45 gallons of RO water to this tank in the last week and still the kH is 4-5. Tap is 8. There is absolutely nothing else in the tank or water system that could change water parameters as I have experienced. The only thing left is Aquasoil and plants, neither of which would raise kH, unless I am in the Twilight Zone... 

I am in the process of testing the AS for increases in water hardness, thought as you may suspect, I don't think that is the problem.

I have package of wood coming from Manazanita Burlworks to play around with and have also added 12 Rummynose tetras.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I suppose it's time for an update.

The tank kH has leveled off at 6. I will eventually get it down much lower with the RO/DI unit I have under the tree 

The rummies are doing great. I have not added the wood yet but it is done soaking.

The Arcuata is doing so well it's amazing. It is a very deep red/purple color I have not seen many places except in the Plantfinder on APC. I will take a picture of it.

The good news is that the macrandra seems to be turning around and I now have about 10 stems with 3-4 nodes of healthy growth. The only things I have changed are, skipping the WC the last few weeks, raised my lights about 3" higher, and no ferts at all for about 2 weeks. Interesting.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Time for a trim I think. 

Everything is growing well and algae is almost non-existant. I'm digging the tank without hardscape for the moment.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

There ya go! Lookin good.
It looks like your rotala rotundifolia 'green' is growing mostly upwards. The red plant on the other side, however, isn't. Very nice growth though  Are those little patches of HC that are starting to spread?


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

Overfloater said:


> Time for a trim I think.
> 
> Everything is growing well and algae is almost non-existant. I'm digging the tank without hardscape for the moment.


cool tank, i like what you did with the surface skimmer im stealing the idea


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

OF looking great...hardscape schmardscape...

I am glad you got down to the bottom of your KH issue...I knew something was off. great growth...love the lil anubias too...


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

How do get your arcuata so red? Mine was red to to begin with, and then all the new growth was yellowish.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Ringram: Yes that is HC. It is taking it's sweet time too. 

Snapple: The surface skimmer is great. I've recently reinstalled it because I was getting some surface scum. Once you have a clear surface you never want to go back! Also since it's an open top, I like to peer in from the top from time to time and the scum was impeding my visibility. I wish it wasn't such an eyesore though.

FN: I still have rising kH issues though it seems to have slowed down considerably since I have been adding 100% RO water at my WC's. It shouldn't be long until it gets down to where I want it to be.

NS: The arcuata was only slightly orange when I received it. It turned red under the light so I think it definitely appreciates bright light. I stopped dosing the tank for two weeks and the plant retained it's color. Also algae disappeared, even GSA. IT's actually quite a bit more red than it appears in the photo, I am just an amateur photographer though. 










That is what it actually looks like.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Man, are those multiple Anubia flowers I see in there!?! I'm jealous.

Great work, Bob!
Brian.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

BSS said:


> Man, are those multiple Anubia flowers I see in there!?! I'm jealous.
> 
> Great work, Bob!
> Brian.


Yes there are many flowers Brian. A lot of them cannot be seen in the photo. Anubias are happy and growing fast.

How is that Arcuata I gave you doing?


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Hm . . . are you using MH as lighting?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Nightshop said:


> Hm . . . are you using MH as lighting?


No, 3x55W CF. I initally had it 4 inches above the water but since most of my stems were growing horizontally and even frequently downward, I raised it about 2 inches.


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

your tank looks awsome!


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice aqaurium! The HC looks great! I am sure it will cover the bottom very soon as you have strong lighting.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I thought some may find the tank's placement in the room of interest. Not too much has changed in the tank. I swapped the Arcuata and Macrandra and trimmed the Rotala about a week ago. Everything is growing back and I will begin to shape the stem plants.

I think I may skip hardscape for awhile. I have ~10 pieces of manzanita but I can't seem to get them into the tank in a way that pleases me. 

Comments and critiques are welcome as always.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Very pretty. I like neat, simple tanks.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Damn I love that photo of the tank in the room! I got to go clean up my room! :hihi:


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Hah, What do you do, and how do you do it?

=] Looks wonderful.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow, your tank placement is awesome. How's your lighting schedule for this tank? Are your lights on for 10hrs?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The tank looks great, it fits the room perfectly. Have you considered replacing the stem plants with manzanita?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Robert,

The tank looks nice and healthy, you've got the growing part down. 

Hints about the HC:

The thick growth on the right is going to out pace the rest of the HC. You could pull up the thickest parts and replant them and use some to plant the bare spot in the middle. Otherwise you are going to have a mound in the front right pressed up against the glass gathering detritus. I usually trim the HC in the front of a tank at an angle toward the bottom of the glass to keep that 'bug on the windshield' look at bay.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

OF, love the placement...question...why did you replace the arcuata with macrandra. I have to say, that was some of the most intense arcuata I have seen. I still like the new look, but wow...that contrast really impressed me.


As far as the HC goes, couldn't you trim it down with scissors and plant the low spots with the clippings instead of pulling it up?
Just a question, because nothing is more tediuos than ripping up HC and replanting it lol


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Looks terrific Robert. Have you tried this tank w/out the surface extractor? With such a small load, maybe you don't need it?? I still miss that Iwagumi you had before in the 75 too,


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It always looks great, Bob.

*ALWAYS!*

Mike


----------



## Ankit (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, nice looking tank - how did you get the Rotala 'green' to start growing straight up and not hanging down like it was initially? Just trim where it starts to hang down and hope it regrows better?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

PASD: Schedule has been 10 hours for the last few months. I dropped it to 9 hours a few days ago.

Urkevitz: What particular stem plants are you talking about?

SCMurphy: Thanks for the tips. The HC seems to grow faster on that side of the tank, especially the corner. It seems to get full light over there with absolutely no shading, so I'm sure that will help. I will try to even it out by some method 

Fresh: I swapped the Arcuata and Macrandra. I don't have any problems growing red Arcuata, that's for sure.

Betowess: I had the tank running for awhile without the extractor, and it did get a surface scum problem even with a small bioload. It's quite the eyesore but I don't think I can live without a clear surface  I loved my Iwagumi setup but I didn't have room for the 75G anymore. More tanks would be warmly welcomed on my part.

Ankit: I trimmed a few stems in the beginning but not much. I raised the light a few more inches to alleviate some warming of the water during the day and the extra height seemed to do the trick. It still does grow "out" before it grows "up" if you know what I mean. It's so thick now that it has to go up to get any light. 

Thanks all for the comments. To those that I didn't respond to, it doesn't mean that I didn't read your post. 

I am considering adding more rummies, possibly 10 or so. I'm not sure if the tank would look too busy though. Opinions?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

This tank looks awesome, not sure how I missed this thread...

-Andrew


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I have fiddled with the tank a bit and I think it was a step in the right direction. Clearing out the middle and using the stonework to create a spot for another plant or two. I have some in mind that I will add tonight and will be available for viewing at the next photo op. As always, comments are welcome.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I think you should lower the bush of R. "Green". Just enough to "crest" over the rocks and anubias. That gaping black area is distracting. 

Other than that, I think the tank looks exceptional. It's so neat and organized.


----------



## cmcnulty (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow your tank looks great it has a very dark green look to it, and your anubias look amazing on the rocks.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I am beginning to get my trimming in better order. A bit further to go I'd say. I am using the Glandulosa and Ammania to fill in areas in front of the Rotala that appear too dark in photographs.

I am also working on an issue with my HC which is yellowing. It can be seen clearly in the photos.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Trimming seems too straight. Why not try trim lower down the rotalla? But then, when I trim I never care about length/niceness of trimmings. If you care more about the uniformity of length of stems you sell than the attractiveness of the layout, I guess it can't be helped. Though I'm not sure of your priorities?


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Quick question, in the room placement photo.. I am curious how your light is mounted above the tank. It doesn't appear to be hanging from the ceiling or on leggs- what do you have goign on there?

It does look beautiful.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

i agree you should trim your rotala green even lower so that the bush grows right above the rocks and anubias, atleast until a good enough bush forms so that you wont keep a black gap there, unless maybe you can fill it with another plant! but other than that...i really like this tank, its so lush and the anubias looks great!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Great comments all.

Steven: You have a good suggestion. I have already trimmed the rotala several times in order to thicken it up. I don't care much about my trimming size as I have already sold a bunch of the stuff and don't think I will sell more anytime soon. I recently trimmed the rotala back and it is just starting to gow back in. That is why it appears flat. In coming weeks it will round out and I will have my scissors ready to help it along. 

Turbo: I have two angled shelf brackets, some chain, and a few S hooks hanging the fixture about four inches above the water. It's just a simple box with 3 CF bulbs in it. It's very sleek.

Jeff: Trimming the rotala lower is a possibility but right for the moment I am going to try to fill the darker areas with plants. You can see on the left bacopa sp. and on the right l. glandulosa that I have recently planted.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Update. Everything is progressing well. My trimming needs work however.


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

WOW OF the tank looks amazing! Words dont even begin to say how jealous I am. Someone posted something about a surface skimmer (I think thats what it is called). Where do I get one of these? Also how do you keep the hc from taking over on the inner portion of the tank where the larger plants are kept? Thanks. 
Jeb


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Plant health is stunning! Foreground and midground are perfect. However it's the background that's letting this aquascape down. Too uniform and un-natural, the transition from midground to background is too sudden. But overall, it does look great.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Jebarj: I removed my surface skimmer a while back but you can pick one up at any number of places. I bought mine at Big Al's a few years ago. It's the Fluval model and was inexpensive. As far as the HC, it's easy because it won't grow into areas without light.

Raul: Thanks for the compliment. The background has been the most difficult for me to nail down. The Rotala grows fast and after a trimming it looks great for about two weeks until it gets too tall. The transition is not as jarring in person as it is in photos though. The dark areas appear exaggerated in the photo. I think this is more a case of bad photography than poor aquascaping


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Well it's been a few months and the tank is growing well. I have been slacking with trying to trim it into shape. The tank has been running almost a year and should have been photograph worthy several months ago. Therefore, in about a month I will be breaking it down and doing an Iwagumi layout. 

Here is a video for _someone_ to appreciate.... 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Overfloater/37 Gallon/?action=view&current=37G081207.flv


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice tank, however, on all your photos it shows stemplants taking over. I don't think it is because you don't know how to trim. I think you are finding out that a boatload of light doesn't have only advantages. Plants grow better, meaning faster. Fast growing stemplants turn into supercharged biomass producers. Would be way too much maintence for me... I prefer the "as little as possible" approach, and my tanks last for many years.

Looking at some of your pictures I can't help but imagine how the tank would look without the Rotala... maybe quite nice!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Very impressive tank, Overfloater. The color and health of your plants are excellent!


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

Very clean and beautiful setup.


----------



## joe the pleco (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi, Overfloater

What is the name of your carpet plant please? Also is it Cory friendly?

Thanks Alot your tank is looking beautiful


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Robert - IMO that tank looks great! Excellent job!

But I've got to ask you about those anubias...


Are their roots reaching down into the AS? Or are they getting all their ferts from the water column? And if so, are those ferts ADA? And if not, what is your macro dosing schedule?

I'm quite envious of your apparent ability to grow anubias well under pretty strong light, with no obvious problems. roud: They look to be thriving. Please do tell your secret!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Scolley: Yes, the anubias have rooted very well into the AS. I am sure they do get some of their nutrients from the soil. WC ferts for this tank are mainly just traces/iron and a little P once in awhile. 

There is no secret to growing anubias like this. They key is time. To keep them algae free, IME a shorter photoperiod helps considerably.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The latest incarnation of this tank.


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Nothing short of amazing!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks great as always!

Is there any previous thought about the hair grass in the back? Or is it just another plant. I guess what I'm trying to say is, "is there a reason you used it and took away from the true flatness without a slow increase up in slope?"

I've seen some spectacular tanks with a sudden jump like this and they look great! I'm just wondering if there is any specific thought for it. The ADA Germany's website banner has a tank with a similar jump, and one of the tanks on Oliver Knott's gallery has a similar scape.

-Andrew


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

A Hill said:


> Looks great as always!
> 
> Is there any previous thought about the hair grass in the back? Or is it just another plant. I guess what I'm trying to say is, "is there a reason you used it and took away from the true flatness without a slow increase up in slope?"
> 
> -Andrew


Is there any other way you could phrase this question? I'm a bit confused.



A Hill said:


> I've seen some spectacular tanks with a sudden jump like this and they look great! I'm just wondering if there is any specific thought for it. The ADA Germany's website banner has a tank with a similar jump, and one of the tanks on Oliver Knott's gallery has a similar scape.


I'd love to see the tanks you are referring to. Can you link them please.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like it, but i think it would look better if the rocks weren't green, you may want to scrape them once with and algae scraper pad (the kind used for glass or acrylic) and see if you like the way it looks. but dont push too hard or you'll remove all the algal growth and it will probably look more natural with a little green in the cracks and dented parts.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

@[email protected] said:


> i like it, but i think it would look better if the rocks weren't green, you may want to scrape them once with and algae scraper pad (the kind used for glass or acrylic) and see if you like the way it looks. but dont push too hard or you'll remove all the algal growth and it will probably look more natural with a little green in the cracks and dented parts.


Yes, I will be cleaning the rocks soon. My biggest gripe with the rocks is that they are not quite big enough for this tank. Unfortunately it seems finding appropriate hardscape materials are the real challenge in aquascaping.  Those that have access to them generally do not share their secrets.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

*Update:*


























The new layout I have been working on. The first two pictures are from setup day (3 weeks ago) and the last is from today. The pictures give a good timeline to the plant growth. 

A few months and I will be doing my best to shape the stem plants along the way. Comments always welcome.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

wow...I love the shape of that tank...but to critique, i think the foreground is too straight across and could benefit from some curves. Is that narrow leaf macrandra? and the water looks a tad cloudy. I think the rocks are getting too covered up in the midground. all round I say its a great idea, but i think it really has a few too many horizontal lines and your eyes wander. ---BUT--- it isn't through yet, and I'm sure some trimming will help. growth is stellar for 3 weeks.


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

Whats the moss you are using in your last posted tank ? 
And what did you do to make it grow so fast ?


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh and İ would like to know what filter media you used in this period .


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

And of course İ love your tanks look


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, your plants look healthy, a bit bland though, you need some hardscape (the stones dont really cut it for me since its just over the bottom and looks more like a substrate for the moss) like a fance wood, or a some interseting stones. maybe some show plants too, like a giant anubias, or sword.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's really filling in nicely- quite a unique 'scape (to me at least) and I think it works well with a tall tank like yours :thumbsup: 

Your path seems a little barren to me though- maybe just one additional rock in there up to, just under the tall plant? Might enhance the asymmetry, which IMO does look better now that you've trimmed the plants as you have.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

My goal was to create something I have not seen before. Using the stonework I was able to build a very steep incline and cover it with moss. 

The tank has not been trimmed at all. That's something I will be working on in the coming weeks in order to give some shape to the background. Due to a lack of general hardscape except for the obvious stone incline, I think trimming will be very important to this layout.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Fresh trim today. Starting to shape up nicely.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

AMAZING tank


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

That's a sweet tank. When I first saw the rocks I though what the... but you succeeded, pretty unique view there.

Replace the purple tinge with a more neutral color, maybe hide the CO2 thing and you got award worthy material.

The previous picture where a few rocks are still peeking through is nice too.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks WP. Luckily the purple tinge is due to light placement and is easily resolved. This is just a candid shot for reference.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, those bushes are perfectly round.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

They are very bulbous aren't they? lol.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Time to trim. Seems to be coming along nicely though.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I liked your tank better in the first iteration :-(. this does look good though.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That' is so friggin cool!!!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

what's the red plant in top middle? rotala magenta? And do you use 9000 k bulbs to help bring out that red color, or do you just dose low on nitrates and high on iron...please inform...!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

All I can say is WOWO on the color of those plants! Way sweet! I am with rountreesj, and want to know more!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Overfloater said:


> ...Seems to be coming along nicely though.


I'll say...

Gorgeous layout, gorgeous plants!!!:icon_eek:


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome tank, you have unbelievably red plants!

What is your wpg?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. It does need work but I think the layout is coming to it's logical end. To answer questions the most red plant is Rotala sp 'Colorata'. On the left are Rotala sp 'green' and Rotala Indica. On the right are 'green' and Didiplis Diandra. The moss is Willow Moss.

I use 2x55W GE Aquarays 9 hours and a burst of a 150W ADA bulb for 3 hours, so WPG is ~4WPG and 6.5WPG or so. Fertilization is traces everyday but nor ultimately necessary.

IME, color is more a function of light intensity and spectrum than fertilization. Of course, plant selection is of great importance.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

sweet layout with the rocks


----------



## PlantN0ob (May 18, 2008)

That is some amazing color there!!! Great job


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah...its the 6.5 wpg that gave you that color...I got colorata with some nice orange-reds at 4 wpg, but no deep purple-reds...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the color is amazing. but even more so, is how all but 1 of your stem plants have the same structure (meaning the + shape of the leaves if veiwed from above). it looks very nice.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, there is not much variety in plant structure that's for sure  The color is the major defining characteristic. 

I have had the same colors using 4WPG with the Aquarays PC bulbs. Those bulbs really make reds pop. There is nothing that can compete with them. This picture was taken only with the PC's on. When the MH comes on it really greens up the tank. It's an ADA MH bulb so a green appearance is what the bulb is all about.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

well the color LOOKS red with the pc's, but it's the intensity of thet extra 150watt MH that gets them to grow that nice deep red...I've found this out personally. more light "gives" you that color, and lower light "shows" it better...if you follow


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I have grown the same colors under 3x55W PC on this tank also. Some of the reddest Arcuata I've grown was under those bulbs. IME 4-5WPG will grow nice colors regardless of the type of bulb that is used.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmm maybe...you got good reflecors? I got 7x32 watt t8's over my 55 and can barely get pink-orange out of my colorata... maybe time for new bulbs...or I might get 8 54 watt t5's over it, ANYTHING will turn red under that including my cooked fish right...!

Nicely done by the way...I like how you use up all of the height in that tank...you piled the rockes in the middle and piled the substrate high in the back of the tank...so the plants start at the level of the rocks and not from the very bottom, correct?...


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The entire setup was AH Supply so the reflectors are some of the best available. T8's are not very bright (perspectively speaking), but I have achieved some great colors back when I had 4 of them over a 40 breeder.

Yes they start at the AS level which s about 7-8 inches high.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I am going to tackle the moss tomorrow and try to thin it down without completely destroying it. It has become quite thick and is only loosely attached to the underlying stonework.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that red plant, in the back, what is it? it is AMAZING! i have NEVER EVER EVER seen a plant THAT RED!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is simply the reddest plant I have ever seen. period.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> that is simply the reddest plant I have ever seen. period.


i know, right? i almost asked which company makes them, and how they got a plastic plant that looks so real.

what are your nitrates? and iron (if you know)? it is simply amazing.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

This tank is simply AMAZING!


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Beautiful tank... You rarely see reds that pop that much.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Dosing is not much and inconsistent. I use a micronutrient solution that I mix up myself. The substrate is well used AS. Not much to tell about the secret of the red plants I'm afraid....  

Almost entirely light and plant selection.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

CmLaracy said:


> that is simply the reddest plant I have ever seen. period.


x2 man:icon_eek:. I dont know how I've missed this thread until now. That moss is insane:icon_eek:
Very beautiful plants you got there. Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

so uh... yeah... when will the red stems make a debut in the swap n shop... lol


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

what plant is it? its too solid, perfect red for me to make out what it is.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The moss came out in one piece.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, that a ton of moss!


----------



## NstyN8 (May 9, 2008)

Ha ha... Do you really have a PS2 in your bathroom? Nice moss by the way!


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

Overfloater said:


> WOW!!!! Your Plants Look INCREDABLE!!!!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Renegade545 (Oct 28, 2007)

WOW... Thats awesome.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Modified the layout "slightly" after the moss became quite unruly.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Haha you can't stop the tinkering. Looking great, as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

What trimming technique are you using here? Do you "top" those and replant tops only or do you actually trim down and get rid of the tops (or replant them)?

Tank looks incredible.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

All incarnations of the tank were wonderful, thanks for sharing! I like the originality in these. Much better than all the attempts at just duplicating Amano tank #657110 :red_mouth


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

gmccreedy said:


> What trimming technique are you using here? Do you "top" those and replant tops only or do you actually trim down and get rid of the tops (or replant them)?
> 
> Tank looks incredible.


I trim only. These plants are firmly rooted and grow back well after trimming. It's easy to shape them any way you like with this method. Cuttings go on SnS.

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

substrate is aquasoil right? or some very fertile substrate...cause I could trim like that about 3-4 times...and then my stems would just die because I didnt have enough nutrients in my substrate...


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

mmmmmmm, pretty


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I LOVE the plant choices! And they look just amazingly lush. :thumbsup:

There's something that's not quite right about the placement of the red in the tank, though...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats beautiful. I love the redness of it


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

love it.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

fish! yippee!



lauraleellbp said:


> There's something that's not quite right about the placement of the red in the tank, though...


Agreed. The red, as beautiful as it is alone, is now more of a sore thumb with the more subtly colored foreground and crypts. More hardscape would look nice too as is, it's effectively invisible.


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

What is that red plant? It's stunning! I've seen that other people have asked but I couldn't find the answer.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Saraja87 said:


> What is that red plant? It's stunning! I've seen that other people have asked but I couldn't find the answer.


It is rotala colorata


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Really nice. Do you have red/pink lights on your tank. The reds are really brilliant and your crypts are very dark! You have quite a contrast there!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Say, what's the foreground mate? Microsword or something 'fancy?'


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like a Lilaeopsis sp. to me.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes it's Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis. 

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

A top down shot I took a few weeks ago. I think it is a great display of the different colors various Rotala species can attain.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

I think that with all those BEAUTIFUL colours. You need to show the whole tank


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Top notch there Overfloater. You've done some fantastic aquascapes!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Robert,

How about letting us in on current specs on the setup and routines?

Lighting:
Fertilization: how much and how often?
Water change schedule?
Co2 dosing spec?
Water parameters?
Etc...

Tanks just looks better and better everytime I see it.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Robert,
> How about letting us in on current specs on the setup and routines?


x2 on what Glenn said, not like you haven't already heard it but those reds are 1000 times than the red I could _ever_ get:thumbsup:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Light is the driving factor here guys. I run 110W of AquaRays CF for 9 hours with a 150W burst of ADA HQI for 3 hours in the middle. 

Ferts are a little trace mix every few days, though I have gone a week with no ill effects. 

It's not as difficult as you may think to achieve nice reds. Light intensity and color spectrum are by far the most important with nutrients being less of an issue.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Just picked up a 60mm micro lens for my D40 for Christmas along with a flash. Here is a shot of a set of tweezers I use. You can see the Aquasoil and rust between the cleats.. :hihi: I'm looking forward to some great shots with this lens.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

hey any updated FTS?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I just moved and the tank was setup with a new layout a week ago. I may post some pictures in the near future.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally an update... :hihi:

Did a heavy trim last night. This is obviously a previous shot. This is a tough tank to photograph. The picture just doesn't show the tank as it looks in person, which to say the least, is much more interesting.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Wow this looks great. I love the look of your scape. The moss looking simply amazing.


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

That carpet is stunning! A simple slice of nature.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I definitely like the most recent scape the best. While it doesn't have the awesome red stems, it actually has a scape, and a good one at that :thumbsup:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. I thought this was going to be an easy scape to maintain when compared to previously layouts but to be honest, it has been more work than I expected. 

Time to complain.  

The lilaeopsis is growing way too tall despite having plenty of light. Also it becomes easily contaminated with moss. It is difficult to remove the moss because the lilaeopsis becomes unrooted easily. Dealing with the unrooted lilaeopsis is a chore in itself and I still haven't decided the best way to deal with it.

It's a learning process even after all these years.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Overfloater said:


> Here is a shot of the background of the tank. My biggest annoyance so far is trying to get the R. Rotundifolia 'green' to grow upward instead of horizontally and often down!


I like to know more about the tank, lights, dosing or Co2 injected? I think I read somewhere that with high light they grow at an angle.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, that was established awhile ago in this thread. With high light, rotala green will sometimes grow laterally and downward. I have plenty of light and CO2 on this tank.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

This tank is still going with the same layout. Here is a candid shot I just took. No prepwork at all. In fact, I even skipped maintenance last week so there is a bit of GSA on glass and the tank is generally unkempt...  

Tomorrow it will get some long overdue maintenance.


----------



## studentZ (Sep 22, 2010)

I have read through your thread before. Very cool to see a great tank update!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow... awesome thread. Nice work over the years....


----------

